# How to disable telnet



## Davian

I did a port scan & the scan revealed that I a port open. The port is used by telnet which is disable in the services section. what else can I do to fully disable telnet?


----------



## TriggerFinger

hi Davian,

telnet (AFAIK) uses port 23. close port 23 in your firewall. after closing the port, run port scanner again.


----------



## Davian

I tried that it didn't work. I am using Zone Alarm Internet security.


----------



## cheescake

Try this...

Start _>_ Run _>_ type *Services.msc*

A windows should open up if you type it correctly. On the left pane you should see a list of services. Go down to *Telnet* and right-click it. Click properties so that a new windows opens. Look for something that says *"Startup Type"* and change it to *disabled*. Now look at the services status on the bottom of that windows and click disable. now backtrack by clicking OK/Apply then your all done :grin:


----------



## dj_kiwi

are you port scanning on your LAN ?

You should be fine behind a Router/Firewall...

also try : www.nmapyourself.com


----------



## TriggerFinger

what port scanner did you use? try nmap for windows 

http://download.insecure.org/nmap/dist/nmap-4.60-setup.exe


----------



## Davian

That was the default setting Cheescake. Yes I am behind a router,NAT and firewall. I used http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/probe.asp and https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2. Both said I had Telnet open.


----------



## cheescake

Try using *netstat -aN* to see if your computer is listening/established on port 23 on any interface

If it is then you can rule out your hardware although if not then the issue is hardware since its not running.
Also if you ave another computer to test with, you can get an outside IP address (perform this over WAN link, no LAN) and trying to access or port scan your computer on port 23 and seeing what happens.


----------



## johnwill

If you're behind a router, the place to close that port is the configuration of the router, trying to change it on your machine is wasting your time.

Perhaps the exact make/model of the router would help here, my guess is it has some sort of Telnet management interface.


----------



## cheescake

True johnwill, i didn't think about it that way.

Your router could have a telnet interface for remote administration and that is what your nmap is detecting


----------



## dj_kiwi

yep, more than likely, try 

telnet://routerip:23


----------

